# Heel behind the left leg?



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been having problems with heeling. He does heel but keeps dropping his head or moving his shoulder in front of my left leg while walking. I stepped on his toes the other day....no he didn't learn to stay back. He is 6 months old now and I'm still amazed how his nose is always working and when walking he wants it right on the ground. I think he knows where every bird is with 20 yards.


----------

